
Show HN: Inspired by open startups, I built an API-driven personal dashboard - leerob
I&#x27;ve always been fascinated by open startups[0] and their transparency with sharing metrics. I wanted to create something similar for my personal site.<p>To create this, I used Next.js API routes[1] + Now serverless functions[2].<p>◆ Unsplash API for views&#x2F;downloads<p>◆ YouTube API for views&#x2F;subscribers<p>◆ Google Analytics API for page views<p>Bonus: Uses SWR[3] to refresh stale content<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leerob.io&#x2F;dashboard<p>---<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;baremetrics.com&#x2F;open-startups<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nextjs.org&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api-routes&#x2F;introduction<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zeit.co<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;swr.now.sh
======
darekkay
I agree with my sibling poster - this looks really nice. I also did not know
SWR, which sounds really handy.

I'm developing an open-source general-purpose Dashboard [1] and you just gave
me an idea for one more use case (metrics sharing) - thanks :)

Is your dashboard by any chance open source as well?

[1]
[https://github.com/darekkay/dashboard](https://github.com/darekkay/dashboard)

~~~
leerob
It is!
[https://github.com/leerob/leerob.io](https://github.com/leerob/leerob.io)

------
duiker101
Very nice post, I have been making my own dashboard(with mostly private APIs)
and I didn't know about SWR.

Also, your dashboard and website looks very nice!

~~~
leerob
Hey, thanks! Is your dashboard open-source?

~~~
duiker101
maybe one day! but for now it's just a bunch of scripts that connect to my own
private services so not really anything that would be useful to anyonw.

